
An Outbreak Among Farm Workers Would Be Catastrophic - jelliclesfarm
https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/markets/an-outbreak-among-farm-workers-would-be-catastrophic/ar-BB1257dl
======
Fjolsvith
MSN verges on the absurd. An outbreak among farm workers is extremely unlikely
given their social distancing is measured in miles.

